# bill dance



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

well i grew up watchin bill dance on tv, and today somebody, posted this link of his bloopers on fish ont. and i had tears in my eyes so i thought i would post it here

http://www.break.com/index/more_bill_da ... takes.html

and this one

http://www.break.com/index/billdance.html


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

That was freakin Hilarious ....ooohhh my side hurts


----------



## countryboy (May 14, 2008)

:sniper: My papaw wanted to know .What is the best tackle to bass fish with at the end of May in South Mississippi?

Sincerely,
Country Boy


----------

